# Post up your Prs.



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

Lets just see what some of you guys are pushing, pulling, and skwating. No Pr talk about curls either Bundy. I will ban you for some shit like that. Lol.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

Right now I'm trying to get back up. Ive been struggling with skwats because of my knee and it seems as alot of other things are struggling. Pillar has been helping me out alot with form n such. (Yeah he geta videos of me dont be jelly) I didn't realize how bad my form was. I was doing alot more weight with bad form.  Since then I've worked on getting my form correct and then going up in weight. I really just started getting into pl.  it's quite the journey to say the least, but I have been improving. I stopped lifting heavy week after week and started a program working on percentages. It's working good cause the past three weeks my lifts have been goig up with out any aas!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

These are the numbers I started out on. They're pretty horrible right now but are a bit better than this now. I wanted to log my progress but I suck at logs. 

Dead Max 450
Bench Max 350
Squat Max 350


----------



## SAD (Aug 13, 2013)

Meet Bests-

Squat - 585
Bench - 430
Dead - 600


Gym Bests - 

Squat - 600
Bench - 430
Dead  - 615



Current Numbers (recovering from injuries and 3 months of limited training)

Squat -  550ish
Bench -  420ish
Dead  -  600ish


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

Bench 380
Squat 440
Dead 475
OHP 245


----------



## SAD (Aug 13, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Bench 380
> Squat 440
> Dead 475
> OHP 245



Are we talking standing OHP, seated OHP (military press), push press, strict press?  When I read OHP, I think standing with ZERO leg drive.  Nice job bro.  I've done 295 with an axle bar before, strict standing, and 325 with a normal bar, small leg drive push press.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah sad that's beastly. I'm prob gonna be a cheerleader for the first meet. 10/12 is the date. Lol.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 13, 2013)

355 bench
410 squat 
505 deadlift


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

All you big, strong, gorilla morherfuckers.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

SAD said:


> Are we talking standing OHP, seated OHP (military press), push press, strict press?  When I read OHP, I think standing with ZERO leg drive.  Nice job bro.  I've done 295 with an axle bar before, strict standing, and 325 with a normal bar, small leg drive push press.



Standing,  no leg drive. It really helps my bench


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> All you big, strong, gorilla morherfuckers.



I only weigh 215 Herm. I'm just a little guy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2013)

Gym
Squat 585
Bench 335 x 2
Dead 570

Meet
Squat 540
Bench 340
Dead 550

From running west side I have all sorts of other weird pr's like floor press, reverse band bench, deficit deads,  block pulls, box squats, good mornings etc.


----------



## SAD (Aug 13, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah sad that's beastly. I'm prob gonna be a cheerleader for the first meet. 10/12 is the date. Lol.



That date rings a bell......


----------



## PFM (Aug 13, 2013)

Wrist curls: one head of ice burg fully drenched in ranch.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

SAD said:


> That date rings a bell......



Ill be the dude with the mankini on with knee wraps cheering!! Hahahah


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2013)

Gym Bests (Never done any meets or anything):

Bench 395
Squat 495
Dead 545

That was 10 years ago..

Current Maxes (Last maxes were sometime in June):

Bench: 315 for 2 (got a laundry list of shoulder problems)
Squat: 405
Dead: 495

I is weak, but was on the all natty team for 3 years until the beginning of July. My strength is going up big time, and I'm interested to see where I am come end of August.

POB - 585 Squat??? That is huge!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 13, 2013)

bench 350, leg press 1035 x 3, mil press on the smith 205 x 4


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> POB - 585 Squat??? That is huge!



Have been unable to recreate that for some reason.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have been unable to recreate that for some reason.



Try yelling at the bar before your next attempt. Let it know you're the boss


----------



## DF (Aug 13, 2013)

The squat & DL numbers are recent.  The bench number isfrom 20 years or so ago.  I couldn't come close to that number today.


Dead-455
Squat-405x4
Bench-365*


----------



## R1rider (Aug 13, 2013)

all current @ 257lbs. Started power-lifting 3 years ago, looking to set new PRs each workout.

gym-

squat-545, 405 x 8
bench-375
deadlift-585, 495 x 4
overhead press, standing military press-245

meet- @ 242lbs

squat-515
bench-345
deadlift-585


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice numbers R1


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2013)

Keep them coming


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 13, 2013)

Raw-
squat-465
bench-350
dead-505

looking to improve all three of those when it cools off a little and i can put some weight back on.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 13, 2013)

SAD said:


> Meet Bests-
> 
> Squat - 585
> Bench - 430
> ...



lol........ish


----------



## Yaya (Aug 14, 2013)

squats - who knows
bench- most ever 405 x 2, currently 315 x 8/11 (depending on mood)
dead- who also knows, but sure its over 450

i dont powerlift a lot anymore.. i had a bad achilles injury about 4 years ago.. 
however i can still bang out a serious chest day with the best of them


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to be somewhat strong, now im just a pussy.......


----------



## PFM (Aug 14, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I used to be somewhat strong, now im just a pussy.......



Maybe a pussy but damn what fine tan you have.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, but do you look good doing it?

That's all I got boys....some pretty impressive numbers.

I got up 275 on bench this year and was feeling pretty good about it (until now).  Back to eating lettuce over here.....


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 14, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I used to be somewhat strong, now im just a pussy.......



bullshit brother,  post your pr's.


----------



## SAD (Aug 14, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol........ish



I have absolutely no clue how to read that, lol...








ish.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 14, 2013)

raw 

strict standing mili from 1 clean 195x5

squat 435
DL 515 last week 
BP 325


----------



## R1rider (Aug 14, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice numbers R1



Thanks, but for me being 257lbs, they are not that good imo. I started power lifting 3 years ago, with time and every workout the numbers keep improving


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 14, 2013)

SAD said:


> I have absolutely no clue how to read that, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha....just messing with you! 

I have never done Prs, I should do this


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 14, 2013)

I love being on the juice. Pulled 495 for 4 last night. Got it for 1 back in June as I posted above before I got back in the game.

Now if only I could bench. I can't lift my spirits on the bench, never mind good weight.


----------

